# 2004 Maxima GPS problem



## woodpile93 (Feb 23, 2008)

We purchased a 2007 GPS update. The car's gps unit (computer) will not accept the new CD-ROM to load the new mapping disc. We were sent a second CD-ROM and it did the same thing. It must be in the computer. It goes through the process of loading but will never go beyond the first step. It just keeps cycling.....we left the ignition on for over 2 hours. Has anyone else experienced this problem? How did you resolve it?


----------

